# Decoys on sale at Gander Mountain



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Bigfoots $210/dozen, GHG $182/dozen--active style, no feeders at my location.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Has anyone check Fargo?


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

where is this gander mountain at lakeville, fridley, mankato are the only ones i know of but i know there are a lot more. Where is my only question?

________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the last time i was at the one in fargo the foots were still at 75/4. i'm not sure what there at now.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Fridley, BF's $70/4.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Fargo BF's 79.99/4 as of yesterday


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

anybody coming through MO anytime soon and want to bring 10 doz with them.....


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

They also advertised 20% all layout blinds. I will probably go pick one up along with another dozen Bigfoots.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Gunner what location is that?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Oops I now see its fridley. Sorry :eyeroll:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Fargo.....as of yesterday...BG 79.95/4...GHG 129.95/6...


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Stopped in a the Maple Grove store and they were more. Went back to Fridley store and picked up 2 boxes of BF's ($69.99/4) and a box of GHG's ($90.99/6) to go along with the dozen I purchased earlier. They have a 30% discount on all decoys.

Gander Mountain has a price matching policy for competitors, anyone know if they'll match prices of one of thier stores--does it apply to sales?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes, they will match prices of their own stores. In August, the St. Cloud Gander Mountain had a deal $80/4. I called the Maple Grove store and they matched it. Their price was $100/4.


----------

